# DIY Mini Canister



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

sorry there are no explanations in each pictures, but peoples say "picture worth thousand words"


----------



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

another my DIY canister


----------



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

Pico Canister


----------



## frasertheking (9 Jul 2011)

Those are some nice little cans youve built
is that epoxy or silicon on the joint ? 
Any leaks ? 
Fraser


----------



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

frasertheking said:
			
		

> Those are some nice little cans youve built
> is that epoxy or silicon on the joint ?
> Any leaks ?
> Fraser


yes that is epoxy brand 'Araldite"
there is no leaks so far


----------



## cheebs (11 Jul 2011)

I have been tempted for a while to make a small external filter... I have some pumps from when I used to water cool my PCs lol... I think they may well be far too powerful though.

Nice job Wendy


----------



## norfolkdiscus (11 Jul 2011)

have you tried using a wine/beer making barrel, i think they hold about 5.5 ltrs there is a screw on cap and an outlet at the bottom, the top will take a 22mm fitting  and screw on hosetail at the bace and then run though a dry running pump. this is how discus breaders use filters lots of media.


tim


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Jul 2011)

Have you thought about using some acrylic tubes bent into which ever shape you like (spray bar or inlet) so that you can make the hosing as inconspicuous as possible?


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
Keeping them coming SuperWen, I am really enjoying the DIY threads. I've made the occasional small filter and luminaire before, but I'd never thought of the "DIY Diffuser from Ceramic Ring".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (12 Jul 2011)

I tried something similar using a length of plastic abs plumbing tubing but found that the seal always gave up after about 4 months or so without fail. 

How are yours on longevity? 
Great thread, keep them coming indeed!


----------



## SuperWen (12 Jul 2011)

@ cheebs: thanks bro 

@ norfolkdiscus: pity it's hard to find those barrels, many aquascapers here in Indonesia using Lock&Lock canister or 6inch PVC pipe to make DIY canister

@ Bobtastic: that is great idea, but acrylic tubes is relatively expensive here, so I'm just using whatever I have to make it cheaper

@ dw1305: thanks bro 

@ Garuf: I'm using this DIY canister for 8 months, but I'm not using this anymore because now EHEIM canister is affordable to me


----------



## spyder (12 Jul 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.   

So your using the pump from an internal filter? I have 1 or 2 old internal filters I can sacrifice for this. Will be nice to get some filteration and flow into smaller projects.


----------

